# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 June 2011)

Good evening everyone! 

With the new financial year now just a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for the July stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

I have decided to both increase the competition prizes and introduce a third prize to coincide with the beginning of the new financial year, so if you haven't entered before now is the perfect time to throw your hat into the ring!

The winner will now receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter will receive $25. 

You have until midnight on Thursday, June 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## warennie (24 June 2011)

MGY again thanks! Didnt hear anything from them this month, so lets hope next month the inevitable happens!


----------



## explod (24 June 2011)

EIO for July thanks Joe.


----------



## Miner (24 June 2011)

SIH again Joe
Thanks
(Had a secret desire to take up SBL or PEN - but leaving it for GG and HS


----------



## pixel (24 June 2011)

signs are looking up for - wait for it:

*CVN

*thanks Joe* 
*


----------



## Sdajii (24 June 2011)

CAP

Anything with that small a market cap and that large a resource has to move some time!


----------



## robusta (24 June 2011)

PHK please Joe


----------



## snowking (24 June 2011)

CCC please

maybe it will bounce one day haha


----------



## drillinto (24 June 2011)

LRF


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 June 2011)

Another run with *BOD*, please Joe.

Still in with a chance for June


----------



## Piggy Bank (25 June 2011)

ORD again for me Joe.


----------



## nulla nulla (25 June 2011)

PPX for me this month Joe. Must be way over due for a bounce or a takeover offer.


----------



## Crom (25 June 2011)

I'll roll the dice again with FML thanks Joe.  Like other posters selections, this must be on the verge of a significant re rating!


----------



## investorpaul (25 June 2011)

OBJ thanks


----------



## Mickel (25 June 2011)

I'll try LNC again, thanks Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 June 2011)

PEN thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## bigdog (25 June 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## Slipperz (25 June 2011)

I'm thinking July is the month for PRR to also become PBMD on the nasdaq. I'll take PRR on the ASX thanks Joe


----------



## LifeChoices (25 June 2011)

*STB* for me please.


----------



## TheAbyss (25 June 2011)

LYC - Lynas for me thanks Joe.


----------



## lazyfish (25 June 2011)

PDM please thanks


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 June 2011)

GDO for me thanks Joe.


----------



## Liar's Poker (26 June 2011)

BKP for me Joe... 

-Liar-


----------



## Agentm (26 June 2011)

so many that will run this month.. which one will run the most...

sbr


----------



## Muschu (26 June 2011)

MML please


----------



## sammy84 (26 June 2011)

ADY please


----------



## grandia3 (26 June 2011)

VLA for me plz Joe 

(Slipperz got in early with PRR this time


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (26 June 2011)

hehe, was going to go for LYC but its taken.

So SSN for me


----------



## jbocker (26 June 2011)

WHN thanks Joe


----------



## noirua (26 June 2011)

RMS, thanks Joe


----------



## stacks (26 June 2011)

RED please


----------



## bathuu (26 June 2011)

First time entering for the ASF competition. CEO, please Joe


----------



## SilverRanger (27 June 2011)

TGS thanks


----------



## adobee (27 June 2011)

GTE  ...  Thanks  If it goes up what it lost in June I could win ..


----------



## ferretbiter (27 June 2011)

Damnit stacks! RED was mine!

Uhhh, hmm I'll have to go with EDE then.


----------



## rcm617 (27 June 2011)

MAD again, thanks Joe.


----------



## mr. jeff (27 June 2011)

may I please have CYL - catalyst. 

thank you.


----------



## kgee (27 June 2011)

STB thanks


----------



## LifeChoices (27 June 2011)

^^^^ STB is mine, go pick another dog


----------



## Assasin (27 June 2011)

Thanks Joe,
Can I have GGP again please.


----------



## hangseng (27 June 2011)

SBL please Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 June 2011)

TZL please


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 June 2011)

PLV  for me this month, thanks Joe


----------



## tigerboi (28 June 2011)

WPG thx joe(last chance to buy sub $1.00)...final approval due next week to start  io mine

......TB


----------



## Nortorious (28 June 2011)

I see Lil_Jason has backed the stock I was tipping for June. Good news out today for SSN so hopefully I get across the line for June comp. All the best for July Lil_Jason!

My pick for July = BTA


----------



## So_Cynical (28 June 2011)

*GLB* - Globe International

For the third time in a row....thanks Joe.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 June 2011)

MNC thanks. Due for a change in direction


----------



## tigerboi (30 June 2011)

WPG thx joe...tb


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 June 2011)

thanks Joe

*MLX*

*METALS X!*


----------



## yma (30 June 2011)

HOG for me thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (30 June 2011)

SOI thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (30 June 2011)

Hi Joe,

HAR ... Haranga Resources ... expecting a positive time cycle,
early in July, to give this one a boost ..... 

many thanks

   paul



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2011)

TEN please.


----------



## skc (30 June 2011)

MCX thank you.


----------



## AngusSmart (30 June 2011)

Hopefully i get in..

KRL thanks Joe,


----------



## nulla nulla (30 June 2011)

Hi Joe,

Any chance nunthewiser can enter *BDM*?


----------



## Kremmen (30 June 2011)

EKA, please.


----------



## Tyler Durden (30 June 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> TEN please.




Serious?? I hold this, and have been surprised at the drop recently...no news that I know of, but it's just fallen drastically. I personally don't see it going back up in July. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Serious?? I hold this, and have been surprised at the drop recently...no news that I know of, but it's just fallen drastically. I personally don't see it going back up in July. I hope I'm wrong.



Perennial down trender with inevitable short lived price appreciation. Only took it in the competition because it 'looks' oversold but what stock doesn't.


----------



## Synergy (30 June 2011)

AIW for me please


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (30 June 2011)

Can I have MHM Metals (MHM). Cheers Joe.


----------



## barney (30 June 2011)

*AOH* thanks Joe


----------

